# Ruger SR22 or Walther P22?



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

This is for only those who own/have owned BOTH the Ruger SR22 and the Walther P22 -

Which do/did you like better, and why? Pros and cons of each would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

Neither. Sw mp 22 compact.


----------



## drec (Apr 23, 2016)

I haven't owned both, but was looking at both before buying a Ruger SR22. I did some checking on the Internet and here is one of the articles that I found:

Walther P22 vs. Ruger SR22 - Which is Best?


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

Sr 22,,weird safety, crappy trigger.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

Get the walther or smith mp


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

drec said:


> I haven't owned both, but was looking at both before buying a Ruger SR22. I did some checking on the Internet and here is one of the articles that I found:
> 
> Walther P22 vs. Ruger SR22 - Which is Best?


Interesting review; thank you for that. I had the impression he was favoring the P22, but ends up leaving us to believe he's getting the Ruger! Also, ironically I'm finding (on-line) that the Walthers are going for about $85 (or more) less than the Walthers. He states the opposite.

On this forum, replies are pro Walther over the Ruger. It would appear that $$ is going to sway me, with which I'm not necessarily comfortable. Each seems to have a con that counters the other. Flip a coin?


----------



## drec (Apr 23, 2016)

If you decide on the Ruger, actually check around for both. I found that the Ruger SR22 sold locally between $419 and $475, for the same model.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I've heard much good about the SW too.

I prefer Beretta, and definitely DO NOT get a Sig Mosquito.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*It's as simple as this,,,*

Yes I own(ed) both pistols.

I bought both of them new.

The Walther was a Jam-O-Matic,,,
No matter what ammo I fed it.

I can't remember the last time the Ruger jammed,,,
It has fed and fired everything that I feed it.

I peddled the Walther,,,
I will keep the Ruger.

'nuff said?

Aarond

.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I own a Ruger SR22 many say its a copy of the Walther P22 I wont argue the fact it sure looks like it is, at first glance. The big difference the Ruger doesn't jam! I wanted a 22 pistol that was fairly compact easy to clean (If any of you have owned a Mark III you know what a PIA they are to clean!) but above all reliable, the Ruger cost about 75.00 less then the Walther when I bought it 3yrs ago. But for me what really separates it from the Walther is the fact that no matter what ammo I feed it, bulk or the premium 22 ammo it just doesn't jam! Its a accurate fun gun to shoot and its a nice way to introduce first time shooters to the sport.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I own the Walther P-22, and it does require high velocity ammo to be consistent. It is a fun little pistol, and I like it, but in my opinion it is over-priced. If the Ruger cycles bulk-pack ammo, that would be the clincher for me.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Question answered. I bought a Bersa Thunder 22, ending my decision-making process.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Good luck with your choice, I also own a Bersa and its been a solid 9mm pistol.


----------



## vkowalski1970 (Apr 8, 2016)

SR22, its a good gun, now have a MP 22 compact, its a better gun...

Both are reliable, hated the sr22 backwards safety and the DA first shot was very diificult, and I love DA/SA triggers

Have had 1 FTF in 750 rounds of CCI Mini/mag and golden bullet....only 2 ive put through gun


----------

